# Aftermarket Amp Install Questions 745i



## rockstar745 (Jul 2, 2007)

I am going to put a aftermarket amp in the trunk. Is it ok to tap off the power in the side panel or will that cause problems. Also where is the best place to tap in to get the audio signal for a line level input. 

Thanks


----------



## tdwayne69 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Rockstar,

Jacksprat posted this thread last year, hopefully it will help you out.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145011


----------



## rockstar745 (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome thanks for the help


----------

